# Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop



## Horstinator90 (26. Juli 2013)

*Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

Hey

welches Betriebsystem soll ich aufn Laptop installieren? Mir geht es so recourcendfreundlich wie geht 
Auf dem Laptop wird noch WoW und Teamspeak benutzt ansonsten halt noch Surfen
Atm hab ich XP drauf? oder soll ich das lassen?

Specs:
Intel Pentium 4 HT 3,4Ghz
ATI Mobility Radeon 9800
1GB DDR 400Mhz 
60 GB IDE Festplatte
DVD Brenner

Laptop wäre der Dell Inspirion 9100 

dank euch


----------



## frisuba (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

Also ich habe letztens auf einen richtig alten Laptop Linux lubuntu installiert. das ist genauer gesagt eine abgespeckte Ubuntu Version, spricht, es ist nur das wichtigste an Board und deswegen auch sehr schnell.
Du wolltest aber auch noch WoW und Teamspeak machen. Jetzt muss ich Dich nämlich enttäuschen, da nur Teamspeak dann funktionieren würde. Für WoW bräuchtest Du nach meinen Kenntnissen ein Windows System. 
Windows 7 sollte aber noch gehen.

"Folgende Voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt sein, um Windows 7 auf Ihrem PC auszuführen:

1-GHz-Prozessor oder höher mit 32 Bit (x86) oder 64 Bit (x64)

1 GB RAM (32-Bit) oder 2 GB RAM (64-Bit)

16 GB verfügbarer Festplattenspeicher (32-Bit) oder 20 GB (64-Bit)

DirectX 9-Grafikgerät mit WDDM 1.0- oder höherem Treiber"

-> Windows 7 32- Bit


----------



## Horstinator90 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

Naja, WoW geht schon unter Linux  man muss halt nur über Wine laufen lassen.. Ist der Laptop für Win7 nicht zu lahm?


----------



## D@rk (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

sonst mach win7 startet drauf für ganz kleine systeme... leuft auch auf einem asus eee pc


----------



## mickythebeagle (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*



Horstinator90 schrieb:


> Naja, WoW geht schon unter Linux  man muss halt nur über Wine laufen lassen.. Ist der Laptop für Win7 nicht zu lahm?


 
Ist es normalerweise nicht.
Win-7 war ja das erste Windows was selbst feststellen konnte auf was es installiert wird.
Danach wird alles von sich aus schon eingerichtet.
Mein altes Läppi hat nur nen T2300 mit 2x1,6GHz und da ist Win-7 druff.


----------



## Horstinator90 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

Wo bekomm ich die "Starter" edition her?  was für abstriche muss ich machen?


----------



## frisuba (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*



Horstinator90 schrieb:


> Naja, WoW geht schon unter Linux  man muss halt nur über Wine laufen lassen.. Ist der Laptop für Win7 nicht zu lahm?


laut den Anforderungen nicht, aber es wird grenzwertig
Hab letztens auf das Netbook meiner Mutter Windows 7 installiert.
Da muss man dann auch etwas Geduld mitnehmen. Deins ist nämlich auch nur ein bisschen besser.

Ich würde dann Lubuntu drauf machen. Wie gesagt, ich hatte es schon mal auf einen sehr in die Jahre kommenden Laptop installiert.
Und es ist so abgespeckt, dass es wirklich schnell ist im Gegensatz zu Windows. Immerhin ist die ISO auch noch nicht mal ein GB groß 

Link: Lubuntu (32 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## highspeedpingu (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*



> sonst mach win7 startet drauf für ganz kleine systeme... leuft auch auf einem asus eee pc



Win 7 geht! Nur alle Treiber zu finden könnte etwas "Sucherei" werden...
Im allgemeinen findet aber Win 7 die meisten von selbst.
Notfalls nach Vista oder XP Treibern suchen und als Administrator im Kompatibilitätsmodus installieren.
Funktioniert zu 98%


----------



## D@rk (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

Abstriche must du kaum machen. Hier ein link : Wiki

Du kannst win7 starter aus einer normalen windows7 dvd extrahieren. es gibt anleitungen im netzt  auf einer home premium dvd ist slebst win7 ultimate drauf


----------



## NerdFlanders (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

Ist Win8 nicht sogar noch sparsamer?

Problematisch wird es nur mit dem Treiber der 9800 - der Support wurde nach XP eingestellt.


----------



## Horstinator90 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

Mir wäre auch Win8 recht  will halt von winXP weg 

gerade bei Wiki gelesen 



> Windows 7 ist auf Netbooks besser nutzbar als Vista, wenn diese mindestens über einen 1-GHz-Prozessor sowie 1 GB Arbeitsspeicher verfügen.[45] Es ist jedoch langsamer als das acht Jahre ältere Windows XP.[46]
> 
> Zur Installation des Betriebssystems wird außerdem ein DVD-Laufwerk oder ein USB-Anschluss benötigt.


----------



## frisuba (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

Die Anforderungen von Windows 8 und Windows 7 sollen laut Microsoft die gleichen sein.


----------



## mickythebeagle (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*



Horstinator90 schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich die "Starter" edition her?  was für abstriche muss ich machen?


 
Universal-Windows-7-Installations-DVD erstellen » WinTotal.de

keine 5 Minuten Arbeit.

und wenn Du den ATI Treiber für die 9800 willst sag mir bescheid.
ist zwar älter. aber er geht.

edit. kannste auch selber modden tzz.
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Legacy/Pages/radeonaiw_vista32.aspx

und dann das tool
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/modtool.php

und daraus machste Dir den Treiber für Deine 9800er


----------



## Horstinator90 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

ok super , werde win7 starter installieren.. und ist das mit eigenen Treiber für mobility 9800 schwer zu erstellen?


----------



## mickythebeagle (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*



Horstinator90 schrieb:


> ok super , werde win7 starter installieren.. und ist das mit eigenen Treiber für mobility 9800 schwer zu erstellen?


 

nein, aber falss Du mit einem etwas älteren ATI Treiber zu frieden bist. Ich nutze den mit ner x1600
32 Bit voraus gesetzt.

sag bescheid und ich lad den wo hoch.

ist zwar der alte 8.10.
Aber bei so Ollen Karten ist das eh egal. Da bringt ein neuerer eh nix mehr


----------



## Horstinator90 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

ja gerne, wenns geht lad mir das bitte hoch


----------



## mickythebeagle (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*



Horstinator90 schrieb:


> ja gerne, wenns geht lad mir das bitte hoch


 

Bitte sehr.
ATI.rar | PutLocker

hoffe der link geht jetzt.


----------



## Horstinator90 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

Danke!  Bin es gerade am laden!


----------



## Cuddleman (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

Den Gedanken an eine schaffbare "Zockermaschine", nach heutigen Maßstäben, sollte man sofort verwerfen!
Games die im Herstellungszeitraum der Prozessoren, oder/und Grafikkarten, erschienen sind, sollten hier im Focus liegen!
Grundlegende Programme wie Office u.ä. sind weitestgehend gut verwendbar.

Den Vorteil, durch die relativ flüßige Handhabung unter XP, mit schon heute mageren 265MB RAM, kann W7 meist nur in der Basic-Version gerade noch brauchbar nutzen! 
Ausreichend komfortabel geht's hier erst ab 1GB RAM. (je nach angestrebten Verwendungszweck)

Der Prozessor (auch die Grafikkarte) ist obendrein auch noch eine Engstelle, die in Verbindung ab 1 GB RAM, als einkernige, oder bestenfalls zweikernige Ausführung, nicht in jedem Fall Vergnügen bereitet. 
Am besten eignen sich Prozessoren ab 2 Kernen, zumindest für AMD.

Trotzdem läuft z.B. W7 Prof in der 32bit Version auch noch mit 512MB SD-RAM und einem einkernigen K6 III mit 450Mhz Sockel 7 von AMD und X800. 
Zum Zocken von z.B. C&C 1-2 noch brauchbar. 
Komfortabler geht's schon mit 512 MB DDR-RAM, einem einkernigen Sempron 2800+ Rev.E6 Sockel 754 und einer 9600SE. 
C&C 3 ist hier gerade noch brauchbar spielbar.

Übrigens hatte ich die Grafikkartentreiber allesamt im AMD-Driver&Support, mit den gerade dort üblichen selktiven Auswahlmöglichkeiten heruntergeladen. 
Alle dazu für die jeweilige Grafikkarte zur Verfügung gestellten Treiber, funktionierten bei mir bisher anstandslos sofort unter W7. 
Zu beachten ist aber, das Einschränkungen hinsichtlich der DirektX-Anforderungen vorhanden sind und die eventuell deutlich veralteten verwendeten (hier nicht aufgeführten)Grafikkarten, dieses eventuell nicht verarbeiten können. 
Gelegentlich sollte man auf CCC verzichten, aber im anderen Fall ist es schon wieder zwingend erforderlich, je nach Hardware, oder Game.


----------



## Horstinator90 (26. Juli 2013)

Will daraus auch keine zockermaschine machen, ich kann mit dem ja wow zocken, wollte nur kein xp mehr haben


----------



## YuT666 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

Wenn ich auf meinen älteren Laptops ein Sys neu aufsetze, dann ist es eigentlich nur Win XP Pro + SP3, da es meiner Meinung nach am besten und ausgereiftesten läuft.

Was ist der Grund für "wollte nur kein xp mehr haben"? Nur um zu verstehen warum ...


----------



## mickythebeagle (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*



YuT666 schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf meinen älteren Laptops ein Sys neu aufsetze, dann ist es eigentlich nur Win XP Pro + SP3, da es meiner Meinung nach am besten und ausgereiftesten läuft.
> 
> Was ist der Grund für "wollte nur kein xp mehr haben"? Nur um zu verstehen warum ...



Weil Online möchte man dann mit XP nicht mehr gehen ohne Sicherheits-Updates.
Als Offline System für Single-Player oder im Netzwek ohne www ist das kein Prob.


----------



## Horstinator90 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

Genau um das gehts mir, ich weiß das es noch updates bis 2014 gibts.. aber ich hatte zeit also hab ich schon mal gewechselt


----------



## ЯoCaT (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*



Horstinator90 schrieb:


> Naja, WoW geht schon unter Linux  man muss halt nur über Wine laufen lassen.. Ist der Laptop für Win7 nicht zu lahm?


 Ich glaube wow läuft unter crossover noch ein bisschen besser als unter wine.
@topic Ich schmeiß mal lxle in die runde, is ein aufgebortes lubuntu


----------



## Horstinator90 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

das sieht nice aus, kostet Crossover nicht geld?


----------



## ЯoCaT (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*



Horstinator90 schrieb:


> das sieht nice aus, kostet Crossover nicht geld?


ja crossover kostet (nich ganz billig ich glaub so ca 37€), soll aber etwas mehr pogramme unterstüzen und performanter läuft als wine.


----------



## Horstinator90 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

Kannst du Crossover empfehlen? kann man das irgentwie testn?


----------



## ЯoCaT (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*



Horstinator90 schrieb:


> Kannst du Crossover empfehlen? kann man das irgentwie testn?


Also um ganz ehrlich zusein, kann ich dir das nicht sagen. Crossover gabs (ca vor einem jahr) für kurze zeit kostenlos da hab ich mir das geholt aber nie getestet, deswegen sry. Aber es gibt eine 30tage demo, kannst ja mal testen ob sich das lohnt.


----------



## GBoos (16. August 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

Lubuntu oder Trisquel ... von Puppy etc halte ich wenig. Win geht gar nicht


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. August 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

wenn du wirklich nur "leistung" willst/brauchst dann würde ich noch slitaz empfehlen


----------



## Bertux (17. August 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

Wenn es flott laufen soll werf ich mal Crunchbang in die Runde. Gibt zwar keine optischen Spielereien aber läuft (grade auf betagten Rechnern) flott und stabil. Basiert auf Debian mit einer Openbox Oberfläche.

DistroWatch.com: CrunchBang Linux


----------



## painleZ (20. August 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebsystem für ein etwas "betagter" Laptop*

pack Xubuntu drauf und die welt ist schön.

-schlicht
-wenig ressourcen fressend
-schnell

hab ich aufm 1,6ghz Intel atom mit 3Gb Ram 32bit version drauf, es rennt und rennt und rennt, kann sogar mit GPU unterstützung per VLC player HD 1080p schauen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xubuntu

hier kannse runterladen: TU Chemnitz: URZ: Anwendungen und Dienste...: FTP-Archivbrowser


----------

